# Canon 580 EXII powers off for no reason during a periods of time.....



## ewg963 (May 25, 2014)

Hello I'm wondering if anyone has this problem with their 580 EXII flash. This happens quite a few times the unit will shut off and disconnects itself electronically from the camera but turns backs on (of course after I miss the shot). I tried turning both the camera and the flash on and off repeatedly to reconnect it nothing but then magically it reconnects later. Go figure!!! Tired of missing shots... It's happens on both of my bodies 5D Mark II & III when this flash is attached. Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 25, 2014)

Do a total reset of the flash to its factory settings, sometimes that clears software glitches. Be sure to install fresh batteries too.


----------



## ewg963 (May 25, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Do a total reset of the flash to its factory settings, sometimes that clears software glitches. Be sure to install fresh batteries too.


Thank you Spokane I will do that


----------



## ewg963 (Jun 19, 2014)

ewg963 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Do a total reset of the flash to its factory settings, sometimes that clears software glitches. Be sure to install fresh batteries too.
> ...


Spokane I found that my flash connection to the hot shoe was not firm. I had to go inside the unit and tighten the inner 4 screws to sure up the connection and now there are no issues with it not working so far.


----------



## ewg963 (Jun 19, 2014)

http://youtu.be/Kjk9wg3B2w8 This is the video I used to solve my issue with the 580 EX II not working. I hope this helps.... Thank you Spokane for taking the time out to reply to my post.


----------

